# Cockatiel Body Language Website



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

So I found this website online and I wanted to ask all you tiel owners if you thought it was fairly accurate. Is there anything here you would change or add to it? 

http://www.biseinen.com/shango/tielbodylanguage.html

I liked all the photos to go with the explanations. I found this rather helpful being a new tiel owner.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

They acctually took the same article from tailfeathers.com and posted it on their site. I think I gave you the link before..I dont remember but here it is: http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/birdinformation/behavior.php
And yes, it's accurate.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That must be the authors own website!  Those are her pets anyway. It's a really good article.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I found it very helpful when I was just starting out with my first


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Aly. I searched TalkCockatiels for body language but nothing came up. I thought it was really helpful in understanding what my baby is trying to tell me.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

It does seem very acurate  It was helpful when I got Spike aswell


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Good info!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Reading through that, I got up to the "Heart-shaped Wings" and seen the pic.. then noticed my bird Mali does the same thing, but I am 100% she's a female. :wacko:

Anyhoo.. great and helpful info there.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Very informative.

Thanks!


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

it is informative theres another section called the loser club lucky for bea bails is not in it lol
http://www.biseinen.com/shango/losersclub.html


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a very good article!


----------

